# Bulking diet



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi guys after searching extensivley over the internet for a bulking diet, I've concocted one of my own which I hope works on my cycle any opinions and suggestions for change appreciated!

Bulking Diet.

Meal 1 8:00am.

2 scrambled eggs

1 bowl of cornflakes

2 cups of coffee

Meal 2 11:00am.

2 Slices toast peanut butter spread

1 Protein shake (1 tspn flax seed oil)

Meal 3 1:00pm.

1 tin tuna fish

1 large potato

1 tablespoon mayonnaise

1 weight gainer shake (698 calories)

Meal 4 5:00pm.

Large pasta with sauce ( 2 person serving)

Meal 5 9:00pm.

1 protein shake ( 1 tspn flax seed oil)


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Any idea of how many calories you are eating? Also the amounts of Carbs, Proteins and Fats?

You don't have to do this but it takes the guesswork out of your diet, so at least you know you are getting the best possible nutrition every day.

It depends on your weight but I think you should shoot for 4,000 calories a day.

I use these precentages when I bulk:

50% Carbs

30% Protein

20% Fat

Of course every one is different and you should find out what works for you.

Jock


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks good mate - only thing I would say is make sure you are getting some protein with your pasta at 5pm. Otherwise its a long gap without protein from your meal at 1pm til your last meal at 9pm!!

L


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Need more protien in there like chicken or beef and maybe a little junk food and more weight gain shakes


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Just moving this to the correect forum


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

i would eat what u are eating at 1 and leave the weigt gain shake to 3, trying 2 shakes , i upon rising..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Lorian, if you have long delays of Protein through out the day, can this have a bif effect on the growth of muscle? Cas sometimes i have to unless i can bring a packed supplement with me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Long delays? How long of a delay?

I heard that you should not eat over 500 calories per meal.

No longer than 5 hours max between meals.

The body cant handle more than 40-45 grams per meal of protein.

I prefere the 40 30 30 method of eating. You might not bulk but It is healthier.

The ideal scenario is to eat 6 times a day.

That way, your digestive system will absorb less amounts of food at a time and process them more efficiently.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok thanks hacksii, ill keep that in mind, i hear all the time that u should eat just before you go to bed, but all the leading doctors say you should go to bed leaving 4 hours since your last meal? Im a bit perplexed whether to eat at supper or not?

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would say if you take 7 grams of protein, 10 grams of carbs (good) and 3 grams of fat (mono or polyunsaturated) within about 1 hour before bed would be fine. that would be 95 calories. This will help you not burn muscle when you sleep and help you slip into a fat burning to repair your muscles that you worked that day. I would not do any more than the above. This comes from the 40 30 30 method of the Zone. mostly for weight management or weight loss.

The meal before this would be 3-4 hours earlier.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I wouldn't go more than 3 hours without taking in some form of protein.

To continually make progress your body needs to be in a positive nitrogen balance for most of the time (this occurs when protein is being digested and utilised by the body). That is why it's vital to have protein in your first meal of the day as your body has basically been fasting thoughout the night.. likewise a slow digesting protein right before bed (ie casein) helps keep your body in this positive state for longer..

There is nothing wrong with taking in food right before bed.. you say that "all the leading doctors" say you shouldnt, for one thats a huge generalisation and secondly it just isn't true, its a myth passed round by word of mouth. So yes, eat supper!

A meal doesnt have to be complicated, 2 scoops of whey protein and an apple or 2 is a cheap meal containing both protein+carbs. Cottage cheese is also an excellent slow digesting protein making it absolutley fantastic to have before bed - just put a couple of tablespoons in a blender with some milk and a splash of Crusha milkshake liquid ..

L


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, i never used to eat supper but i will now.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Since Hacksii earlier said that u should eat 500 Calories per meal, i eat for breakfast now:

2 boiled eggs

1 glass of semi skinned milk

1 supplment+milk

4 slices of Brown Bread with Butter+Peanut butter.

This works out i think to be something around 800-1000 calories, now this might be wrong but i dont think so

Should i save my supplement 2-3 hours after breakfast, to let the calories digest? But because i go for a jog and do a light workout to wake up in the morning, should i take a supplement as my body is more suscetable to Protein intake?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No more than 500 Calories per meal. Smaller is better and more efficient too. Smaller is more even on the blood sugar levels and the protein will help keep you from getting catabolic.

The first meal can and should be the biggest. Not too big though. I liked oatmeal 1/2 cup not cooked (30 grams carbs) with a small amount of butter, better yet a really small handfull of peanuts and a scoop of some good whey protein (25 grams). This satisfies your carbs, fiber (for your heart), protein and fats (good). This kindof eating would lower Cholesterol (bad LDL's) and raise the good (HDL's) from the peanuts. You could use avacado or flax seed or flaxseed oil. Now this would not make a good tasting breakfast but would be good for you and your muscles and heart. Now the 500 calorie rule. If you want to double the above breakfast then do so as it would be right at the max cal. consumption. If you want to diet then, adhere to above and call this (1) meal.

Best carbs are fruits and Vege's but oatmeal is good on the heart.

I liked eating every 3 hrs. but small meals no more than 500 cals.

My best results were 7 meals a day and the smallest the last with 40 30 30 at 95 cals just before bed.

Maybe not for everyone but this is just my 2 cents worth from my perspective.


----------

